# Question on name of fish.



## fry1goat (Aug 3, 2007)

I just got a new fish for my tank. I forgot what the local fish guy said it was. I will try and describe it. It looks like an Irradecent shark (same family of fish) It has a larger head thought. I know its name started with an M. M________ SHARK. Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## fry1goat (Aug 3, 2007)

*I found out what it is.*

Alright I did some research. I was off big time with the name. Once i saw the name, i rememberd that it was this fish. Alright it is a Paroon Shark. Does anyone know much about them? I think maybe i paid to much for him. If someone could tell me some things about him, I would be very happy!


----------



## smaug (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=268
here is a link for you that may say it all :shock: I hope you have a big tank!


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

If it is indeed a paroon shark, then I'm afraid that they grow to massive sizes and should not be kept in the home aquarium. 

If you are certain this is what it is, it was irrresponsible of the LFS to have sold it to you, but I would strongly advise that you return the fish.

It's always a good idea to do a bit of research, and decide what fish you are interested in before going to the LFS, or alternatively if you do see a fish you like, ask them to hold it for you and then do a little research before purchasing. Makes things a whole load easier in the long run


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What you have is most likely _Pangasiodon hypophthalmus_ which is the most commonly available fish I've seen in the trade. Definitely will require a big tank.


----------

